# Can I brag about myself a little?



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

Today I turned in another baby blanket and hat to the hospital for their newborns and I received the booklet for the volunteer luncheon I wasn't able to attend last month. I had the most volunteer hours of anyone last year! I made 66 blankets and not quite as many hats and received credit for 1,246 hours. I got a gold pin to wear and they also engraved my name onto a teardrop which will go on the wall of volunteers in the main entrance of the hospital. I also got a $20.00 gift certificate to use in the hospital gift shop. I will splurge and spend it all on me this time!

And to think this all started because I was unemployed and bored! I'm so glad I was able to use my spare time to help benefit others. I didn't do it to bring glory to myself. 

I have a new crocheted blanket started already and plan to start my first pair of knitted socks this weekend once DH and I get the chicken fence built.

I hope this post doesn't offend anyone, but I just wanted to share how nice it feels to be appreciated. I hope all your work is loved and appreciated, also.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Wonderful!


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

This is wonderful - bless you for doing so much for others and indeed it is great that you are appeciated in such a worthy way..... Blessings...


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Bless you for all you do.


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

Wun'erful, wun'erful, as Lawrence Welk said. I say Brava, Brava, Bravissimo. Yes you can brag in my book. Ann


----------



## dotdot (Feb 6, 2012)

happy to see that you are happy and productive / how cd this be offensive !

love what you do


----------



## Jeannne (Jan 25, 2013)

Congratulations! Your contribution is remarkable and deserves to be acknowledged. I'm glad that you wanted to share your happiness with all of us!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

That is really wonderful.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

good for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! happy to meet you!


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

I think that is just wonderful and if you don't brag a little I'll be happy to brag for you. God bless you.

Maddi


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

CarolA said:


> Today I turned in another baby blanket and hat to the hospital for their newborns and I received the booklet for the volunteer luncheon I wasn't able to attend last month. I had the most volunteer hours of anyone last year! I made 66 blankets and not quite as many hats and received credit for 1,246 hours. I got a gold pin to wear and they also engraved my name onto a teardrop which will go on the wall of volunteers in the main entrance of the hospital. I also got a $20.00 gift certificate to use in the hospital gift shop. I will splurge and spend it all on me this time!
> 
> And to think this all started because I was unemployed and bored! I'm so glad I was able to use my spare time to help benefit others. I didn't do it to bring glory to myself.
> 
> ...


You have done some wonderful work! I have no idea why this would offend anyone. You go girl!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Jeannne said:


> Congratulations! Your contribution is remarkable and deserves to be acknowledged. I'm glad that you wanted to share your happiness with all of us!


Agreed!!! :thumbup: God bless you!


----------



## SherrySherry (Mar 1, 2014)

I didn't read anything in your post that could be offensive to anyone. Congratulations to you for being recognized for all you have done.


----------



## nitehawk (Feb 19, 2013)

Great news, and we all like to hear good news. You should be proud of yourself. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Wonderful,the world is a much better place with volenteers,bless you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## crosby (Jan 13, 2013)

Surely, you are a most generous person. I commend you for all the time you have devoted to making so many blankets, hats, etc. It lovely that you were so recognized for your efforts. And, oh, you are definitely entitled to "crow" a bit!


----------



## gmajulie01 (Jun 5, 2013)

Congratulations on your acknowledgement! Thank you also for your donations to those in need! I'm a RN in our small rural hospital, and I know first hand how valuable every Volunteer is in our facility, and I know you are just as valuable!


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

Yahoo!

I saw your pictures of the blankets...nice job!

Keep up the good work, it is appreciated.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

It is great when you know your efforts are appreciated. I recently went to a volunteer recognition dinner at one of the nursing homes that we clog at each month. Had a blast!!
One of the volunteers brought his music and sang, while we danced along.


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

Good for you!!!!! Thanks for sharing your joy with us! Blessings, gk


----------



## Knit Diva (Apr 17, 2011)

You have blessed others and it has been returned 10 fold! Congratulations, most deserving!


----------



## grandee (Jan 8, 2014)

Well done and congratulations. This is something to be very proud of and you have every right to brag - so go ahead. Great story.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Not offensive at all! In fact it is great news! You deserve recognition for the good you have done and it so go to share the good news.


----------



## littlebaba (Jul 20, 2013)

You deserve to brag keep on going


----------



## agilitybritts (Jul 5, 2013)

Great job. You should be proud of what you accomplished. I'm glad that they recognized you.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Bless your heart for all you do.


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

Volunteers help many people enjoy better lives. Without them the world would be a sorry place for a lot of underprivileged, ill, lonely, and elderly people. You should be very proud of yourself and you got a well deserved recognition. Keep up the good work. Many people have been blessed by all that you do.


----------



## saskgayle (Nov 19, 2013)

Insert....pat on your back. You deserve one.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Congratulations. You have done so much wonderful work.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Congrats. Yes, it is nice to be appreciated.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Nothing in your post to offend ANYONE!..Glad that you are getting some well earned recognition, and to be aware that YOU are appreciated....well done.


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

bettyirene said:


> Nothing in your post to offend ANYONE!..Glad that you are getting some well earned recognition, and to be aware that YOU are appreciated....well done.


Well said... Very well done.


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

I love the way you turned a negative (loss of job) to a positive. Good for you!!!


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Truly well done,I m sure your work has been appreciated!! That's not bragging at all!! You are amazing!! my Grandma, who taught me to knit about sixty years ago, used to make all sorts of things for patients in hospitals and care homes, she continued to do this well into her eighties - for the old folk, many a lot younger than her! Keep up the good work!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Bravo---my Friend!!!!!


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

You have done something wonderful and been acknowledged. You have the right to brag a bit. Congratulations.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Congratulations on awards well earned. Good Job!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

you are great!


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> Wonderful,the world is a much better place with volenteers,bless you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I agree with that.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Wonderful. Your example is something we should all try to emulate some ... as much as we can. There is something about yarn that connects us all together.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That's not bragging. It's encouraging others to join in. Good work.


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Congratulations to you. The world would be a better place if there were more people like you. Brag all you want.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Wonderful person! You deserve it! The world is a better place for people like you!!!bless you!


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

That is lovely. It is lovely that they acknowledged your work and that you have used your time and skills for others. You are not bragging, just sharing,


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Your news is uplifting - thank you for letting us in on it! 
The world needs more people like you. Congratulations!
Hugs.
Hannet


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

damemary said:


> That's not bragging. It's encouraging others to join in. Good work.


Agree,

Congratulations. What a wonderful things you have been doing and so nice to feel appreciated. Think how many hearts you have touched with all of your kindness.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

You have spent your time well. I am so happy for you that you know how much you are appreciated


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Congratulations! It is very nice that your work was appreciated!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Wonderful and I am so glad that you shared this! That is great that the hospital appreciates your work.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

SHOUT it from the rooftops!!! thank you for not just sitting on your duff when you became unemployed and doing all that needlework that benefited others....a goo brag.

And the kudos that you got from it...you should be blushing.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

That's very nice. Good for you and enjoy your gift.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

You are doing a wonderful job. Keep it up!


----------



## mitka (Jul 3, 2013)

Congratulations. You certainly should be proud. Your effort will inspire others to volunteer.


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

Congratulations on being a productive member of society, who isn't sitting around feeling sorry for them self. And how delightful they recognized the value of your contributions. Well done!


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Wonderful. I have no idea why you think we may have been offended, you deserve the praise and recognition. Well done and yes............... please remember to treat yourself with the $20.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

A big thank you for sharing. It is great to receive thanks and recognition for all that you have done. Well to them for the way they thanked you.


----------



## Bets123 (Oct 22, 2012)

I bet your heart was bursting with joy!! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

Well done! I am so pleased for you that your hard work has been rewarded - even a small thing as the words 'thank you' are appreciated.


----------



## Bert's Best (Nov 10, 2013)

Good for you. I've found that volunteering, giving to others from your heart is an even bigger gift for you. It's a wonderful gift of pride.


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

Carol, not one smidge of selfish pride do I see in you, only thankfulness for the privilege of helping the itty bitty babies at the hospital. My goodness! What wonderful things you are doing, turning your talents into virtues. Your kindness and diligence is, I'm sure, appreciated by many more people than you will ever realize. Well done, m'lady. :XD:


----------



## JudyRett (Oct 21, 2011)

Good for you!! You certainly deserved the recognition!


----------



## phylled1 (Jun 19, 2011)

how lovely to be thought of in a nice way congrats on all you have done


----------



## mamagood (Jan 25, 2013)

You inspire us all to do more for those who have less. Well done and congratulations


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

Wonderful! I applaud you!


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Congratulations!! You should be very proud of yourself. I'm sure whoever received the blankets & hats were very grateful.


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

I think it's wonderful when we can use our talents to help someone else. You are an inspiration to us all!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Well deserved. Enjoy it.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Congratulations, you deserve a pat on the back!


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

Congratulations!...what a wonderful thing you are doing.
keep up the good works.!


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh my gosh- you are not bragging at all. I think it is wonderful to use your knitting talents to such good use. It must feel so good to know your work is so appreciated. So many times we spend so much time on a project, only to not feel so appreciated. You are inspiring me to get in touch with my local hospital to see what I can knit for the babies born there. Thanks again for sharing your story, I am sure you are inspiring more to get knitting


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

Kudos to you! A great example of turning lemons into lemonade. You are truly blessing those recipients of your work.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow Carol!! You are amazing to make so much and be so generous with your time. Good for you!!


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Blessed to be a blessing! Proud of you


----------



## irenecov (Apr 22, 2014)

You inspired me. We are moving this month. What better way to meet new people at my age , than to volunteer. Thank you for sharing. You did a wonderful work. So many babies born now days never know the love of something hand made with love for them.


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

Congratulations, you are wonderful and it is wonderful to be appreciated.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Sometimes you just need to share. No one should take offence on that. 
Keep up the good work. Nice to know someone appreciates your efforts.


----------



## diane647 (Sep 25, 2011)

You are a thoughtful, kind, generous woman. How Happy that you have been recognized for such acts of love and sharing. You didn't have to worry about offending anyone, we here are pleased to share your accomplishments. Congratulations on a well deserved honor.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

I am happy for you and happy you shared with KP. If people shared more good news than bd just think what this world could be.


----------



## Mejarrett (May 3, 2013)

Congratulations. You definitely earned your award. :thumbup:


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

Go ahead and brag all you want! That is quite an accomplishment! Congratulations


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

so nice to be appreciated for the efforts you contribute.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

You definitely deserve a big pat on the back! Just think of all the people who have benefited from your generosity.good for you!


----------



## Dobby4 (Mar 5, 2014)

Your local hospital is so lucky to have you. I am very happy that you shared with us. You are not bragging. How long does it take for you to make a blanket? Are they all the same? Congrats on your reward


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

So nice they did something to let you know how much you are appreciated. You are an inspiration, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

Good for you. You are one of the special people who enjoy doing for others expecting nothing in return. Glad you were recognized for your work.


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this with us. You are so deserving of this praise! You have helped so many others!


----------



## ZenZen (Aug 28, 2011)

Thank you both for what you have done for your community and for posting it in a way that opens the path for others to serve their respective communities. Anyone who reads your post and the encouraging comments will be inspired to use her own talents to find ways to give to others. You are a true leader, an inspiration, a beautiful person. I am so happy your community recognized you!


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

You EARNED the bragging rights! If it weren't for people like you, there would be so much sadness in the world. I for one am very proud to tell you story as you should be. Keep up the good work!


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

It certainly is wonderful to feel appreciated! Where would the world be without volunteers! Sounds like a win win situation. Enjoy! I am only sorry you were not able to attend the luncheon.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

CarolA said:


> Today I turned in another baby blanket and hat to the hospital for their newborns and I received the booklet for the volunteer luncheon I wasn't able to attend last month. I had the most volunteer hours of anyone last year! I made 66 blankets and not quite as many hats and received credit for 1,246 hours. I got a gold pin to wear and they also engraved my name onto a teardrop which will go on the wall of volunteers in the main entrance of the hospital. I also got a $20.00 gift certificate to use in the hospital gift shop. I will splurge and spend it all on me this time!
> 
> And to think this all started because I was unemployed and bored! I'm so glad I was able to use my spare time to help benefit others. I didn't do it to bring glory to myself.
> 
> ...


Bless you and a Kuddos to you!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Congrats, keep up the good work!


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

Something to brag about.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

I think you're great. Congratulations on being so generous. *hugs*


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

I think it's great..Congratulations...


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Good job Carol! Go ahead and pat yourself on the back! Be proud that you found a way to help others even when you were out of work! May I ask if you found a paying job yet? My husband has been looking for a computer job for ten months. Congratulations on your accomplishments!


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Congratulations. You definitely deserve an opportunity to share this wonderful news! And, how lovely to receive recognition for something you enjoy doing.


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

It is so nice that you are so generous with your time and the precious blankets you are making for people unknown to you. God Bless you.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

You've touched the lives of so many. You should be so proud!


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

nitehawk said:


> Great news, and we all like to hear good news. You should be proud of yourself. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

It's lovely of you to share your skill and love of them to show appreciation.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

No bragging at allinspiring is what your post is. Enjoy every penny of the gift card and thanks for sharing your goodness with us all. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Yes you can brag! That is quite an achievement!


----------



## Crzywymyn (Dec 18, 2013)

It's not bragging if its fact. You've done an amazing job!


----------



## Bundalk (Apr 14, 2012)

certainly something to brag about, wouldn't it be nice if these people that are so bored would find out how rewarding volunteer work can be.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

You SHOULD be feeling proud of yourself! Your talents, efforts and kindness have benefitted so many! You are obviously not in it for the recognition but only KPers can understand and appreciate your accomplishments!


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

This is the place to tell about that kind of recognition. Kudos to you!


----------



## colonialcrafter (Nov 7, 2012)

Congratulations!! It is always nice to know that someone appreciates our work, without that little pat on the back, we might all give up. Brag away, you have earned the right.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

I say.......brag on!! I don't think you are bragging, you should have titled your post "It's so nice to be appreciated!". I am so glad that you were shown what a difference you make by unselfishly giving of your time and I can only imagine how grateful the recipients that receive your knits are!! The world is a better place because of people like you. So put on that pin and wear it proudly, you deserve it!


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Bravo! God bless you for your generous donations.


----------



## mrswyzard (Jul 13, 2011)

I was thrilled to read about your being recognized for your gifts! Sure put a smile on my face!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Jeannne said:


> Congratulations! Your contribution is remarkable and deserves to be acknowledged. I'm glad that you wanted to share your happiness with all of us!


I'm glad that the people you benefit are the thankful kind. They are blessed; you are blessed.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

they say volunteering is its own reward, but it's also nice to be validated!


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

rather than thinking you are bragging, think of how many people may just start doing some charity work because of your post. The hospital I donate to does somewhat the same. They do a recognition dinner. I received my 1000 hr bar last year to add to my pin. It took me 3 years to get it. The presenter had tears in her eyes as she acknowledged the "homecrafters" She said we had no idea how much the patients needed and appreciated the things we make.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

good for you.


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Congratulations and your actions have my admiration and respect for you.


----------



## Cricket918 (Mar 9, 2012)

You should definitely brag about this accomplishment. I'm sure lots of families have gotten pleasure from your thoughtful gifts. Great job.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

How wonderful to hear of your happiness.....I'm glad you shared with all of us here on KP. God Bless You.....you have a very giving heart.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

How nice to have found such a rewarding way to spend your "free" time. It's lovely that the hospital has recognized you for your donations. Even when we do something out of the goodness of our hearts, it's good to be appreciated.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: Congratulations!


----------



## Alanan (Sep 22, 2011)

Congratulations, it feels good to help those in need and you excel at it. Again congratulations.


----------



## Grandma Debbie (Oct 20, 2013)

You are not bragging, you are simply sharing your good feelings over being so generous with your talents. They are indeed fortunate to have you as a contributor. You have no idea how many lives your handiwork has touched.


----------



## a2nita (Mar 29, 2014)

I am really impressed by the fact that you took a bad situation and turned it around. Not everyone is as resourceful. Congrates & thank for sharing. B]


----------



## Bigitheknitter (Apr 4, 2014)

Keep up the good work. Be proud of your work, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## vamitchc (Jan 2, 2012)

Keep up the good work, this is marvelous. Need more volunteers like you in the world, making people happy,


----------



## AMadknitter (Apr 21, 2013)

You earned the right to let others know you care and are willing to contribute you're time,talents, and efforts to make others life better.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Good for you. Enjoy the accolade.
Jane


----------



## sherryleigh (Dec 18, 2013)

Congratulations to you !
They wonderfull and different things in hospital shops, enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## sherryleigh (Dec 18, 2013)

Congratulations to you !
They wonderfull and different things in hospital shops, enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

Congratulations. I'm so glad you shared with us what you were doing and what a nice commendation came to you for all your hard work. It's so nice to hear what good things are happening.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

Congratulations. Glad you are able to make a difference.


----------



## gq16jw (Jul 9, 2013)

I have been retired for two years and after much enthusiasm, have hit the doldrums. Thank you so much for your post as now I am inspired once again! Congratulations for all of your efforts not only for the hospital and its recipients but for furthering the good name and reputation of knitters everywhere.


----------



## nananan22 (Dec 31, 2012)

So nice that your generosity of time and supplies (lots of both!) was recognized by the hospital. And just think of all the mommys who received those beautiful gifts for their new babies! Acts of kindness such as yours are a tribute to all those who volunteer.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Good on you.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

how could anything so selfless offend someone. I am so proud of you for your kind and giving nature and pleased that they honored you. my best wishes and congrats to you.


----------



## knitnshirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Offend? Your post brought such a smile to my face!
Congratulations on your volunteering achievements. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

nothing is better then to be noticed for your service without expecting it. Life doesn't get any better then that.


CarolA said:


> Today I turned in another baby blanket and hat to the hospital for their newborns and I received the booklet for the volunteer luncheon I wasn't able to attend last month. I had the most volunteer hours of anyone last year! I made 66 blankets and not quite as many hats and received credit for 1,246 hours. I got a gold pin to wear and they also engraved my name onto a teardrop which will go on the wall of volunteers in the main entrance of the hospital. I also got a $20.00 gift certificate to use in the hospital gift shop. I will splurge and spend it all on me this time!
> 
> And to think this all started because I was unemployed and bored! I'm so glad I was able to use my spare time to help benefit others. I didn't do it to bring glory to myself.
> 
> ...


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

Nothing offensive about sharing good stuff with the rest of us - congrats on being recognized for your efforts (and for finding such a productive use for your unemployed time!)


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Why should you brag on yourself, when you have us, your friends,to do it for you?
My heart swelled with joy as I read your post.
You have to be a very loving, giving person to put so much of yourself in a thing you love to do.
I am very proud of you!


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

You should be proud! Good for you.


----------



## Kayakser (Mar 8, 2013)

What a GREAT inspiration you are.


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

Well done you xxx :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grandma-I-am (Apr 28, 2014)

Congratulations! You have done amazingly well and deserve to be recognized. You inspire me!


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

I think you and anyone else who knits blankets are amazing, I cant stand blankets, anything else is fine, our hospital doesn't say thanks in that way but the smile you get from the nurses is lovely, well done to you.


----------



## MommaBlue (Oct 14, 2013)

Good for you! Bless you!


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

Wonderful and awesome. Blessing will follow you!


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. It's wonderful that you were recognized for your kindness and sharing. Glad you posted, isn't it nice to be recognized for doing something for someone else. They really do appreciate you.


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

If you don't toot your own horn, most of the time it remains untooted.


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Way to go!!!

If we can use the forum to vent or to confess the need to tink or frog because of mistakes, we can surely use it to celebrate accomplishments, too! 

Karen


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

That is a wonderful recognition. Usually they just say thank you. Congratulations.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

What a great example you are to us all. Instead of sitting on the pity pot about your life situation, you used your extra time to help others. By the way, if you are still looking for a job, be sure to make it clear that in addition to job hunting, you have been using your time to volunteer. Employers like to see than an applicant is industrious. Really.


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

A BIG Congratulations to you! You made/are making great use of your talents and time to spread comfort to others.
I applaud you! pj


----------



## Janni (Apr 10, 2013)

What a wonderful thing to do! It was wonderful that you were recognized!


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Congratulations, so nice that you are appreciated.


----------



## booksmith (May 20, 2011)

You are a kind lady. Glad you posted this so we can all say so!!!!


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow i see you got a very large response here, enjoy your treat it is truly deserved for the kindness you have shown


----------



## mooseymom93 (May 1, 2013)

Congratulations, what a wonderful achievement. Hugs.


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Stay Blessed. Wonderful work.


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Congratulations! You have every right to brag,for all you do to help others.


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

Congratulations! that's awesome and you're not bragging, you are inspiring others who may want to give it a try. I work where they use a lot of volunteers and I know that they are appreciated for all they do no matter how much or how little.


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Well done you. It's so nice that they show their appreciation of all that you've done. Gives you a nice warm feeling.


----------



## domsmum (Jun 20, 2012)

Well done.Enjoy the treat you purchase.


----------



## sophie6647 (Mar 7, 2012)

Very well done xxx


----------



## Laddie (Mar 17, 2013)

You are a wonderful giving person. The world needs more people like you! I do what I can when I can. Sometimes the more you do, the more they expect. Thats when my heart isn't in it and it shows in my work. I know my feelings shouldn't matter but that's when I have to step back. I'm not in it for the glory just the feeling that I helped out, and it's ok if I don't get recognized.


----------



## Gmfur (Oct 29, 2011)

Congratulations and well deserved! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Way to go! Wonderful work. Congratulations!


----------



## Sanibean (Apr 11, 2013)

Congratulations! We need many others like you.


----------



## cupcake7 (Oct 20, 2013)

Good for you! and for all the people you helped.
Congratulations!


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Congratulations. What a great attitude you have, turning unemployment into an opportunity to do good for others. You well deserve to toot your own horn. Your generosity should be contagous.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

How would we know this unless you told us. Very proud!! Brag all you want. You are using the talent God gave you. 

Robin


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes. You can brag. Good going!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

And richly deserved, well done you, you have every reason to blow your trumpet this time xx


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

I work at a children's hospital and I can tell you that the gifts that you make for these babies may be the only ones that they receive. And for those who knit hats and mittens for schools, I can tell you that my neighbor who taught third grade for years, had students every year who would not have hats and mittens due to economic hardships. 

You definitely deserve to brag and pat yourself on the back!!! And hopefully you have steered others to follow in your footsteps!


----------



## craftyfifi (Dec 3, 2012)

Congratulations! You have definetly earned your bragging rights :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

Congratulations! How wonderful!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Many congratulations on being recognised for all your generous time and work.


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

Thank you all for such nice replies! I was always taught bragging was next to a sin so I didn't want to offend anyone by bragging on myself when others post work that is so much more advanced than mine.
This is one of my favorite things about KP. Everyone is so encouraging and helpful. No one looks down on another who doesn't or can't knit/crochet as well as they do.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Congratulations - most people that volunteer do it because they love to share a talent or help - not for the glory. Where would this world be if weren't for you and other volunteers - keep up the wonderful work


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

jmf6406 said:


> What a great example you are to us all. Instead of sitting on the pity pot about your life situation, you used your extra time to help others. By the way, if you are still looking for a job, be sure to make it clear that in addition to job hunting, you have been using your time to volunteer. Employers like to see than an applicant is industrious. Really.


Yes, volunteering was on my resume. I have been working at a part time job that I really like for 4 weeks now. I work for a non-profit group who loans out medical equipment such as walkers, commodes, canes, bath chairs, etc to people in need, regardless of income status.


----------



## Linel (Mar 25, 2014)

You are an amazing woman....good luck to you. Linda


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

jersgran said:


> rather than thinking you are bragging, think of how many people may just start doing some charity work because of your post. The hospital I donate to does somewhat the same. They do a recognition dinner. I received my 1000 hr bar last year to add to my pin. It took me 3 years to get it. The presenter had tears in her eyes as she acknowledged the "homecrafters" She said we had no idea how much the patients needed and appreciated the things we make.


Congrats on your 1,000 hours! I know of one other who has started making baby blankets locally because of me.


----------



## Knuttyknitter941 (Oct 22, 2012)

You deserve to pat yourself on the back. If you don't, who will? Kudos to you.
DotD :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

Dobby4 said:


> Your local hospital is so lucky to have you. I am very happy that you shared with us. You are not bragging. How long does it take for you to make a blanket? Are they all the same? Congrats on your reward


Most of the blankets I make are different. I do both knitting and crocheting. I have used the same patterns more than once, but the yarn used is always different, so no 2 ever look alike. It takes me between 12-20 hours of straight working to complete a blanket and about an hour for a crocheted hat and probably 2-3 hours for a knitted with dpns hat. The hospital volunteer coordinator doesn't require us to keep our times, she gives us 15 hours per blanket, and I don't know how much per hat.


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

Most people who do charity work do it for the love of the work and results and not to win a prize or recognition and I can see you are one of those. So don't be embarrassed if this recognition feels good, it should. And what it will do is give you more energy to continue your good work. I love seeing what people have made for charity and gifts. it gives me inspiration and a little push to do something myself, just to feel like I belong to the club! Congratulations!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Brag on, you deserve the admiration and thanks you have received plus that of all your KP brothers and sisters.
Ellie


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

johannecw said:


> Good job Carol! Go ahead and pat yourself on the back! Be proud that you found a way to help others even when you were out of work! May I ask if you found a paying job yet? My husband has been looking for a computer job for ten months. Congratulations on your accomplishments!


Yes, I have been working part time for a non-profit group who loans out medical equipment to those in need regardless of age or income for 4 weeks now. I was looking for full time with benefits but I am happy to have this job as I really like it. I hope this doesn't discourage you or your DH, but I was unemployed for 21 months. Part of it's this area, and part of it's my age of 58. I hope your DH finds suitable work he enjoys MUCH sooner than I did!!


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

You are truly blessed. Blessed are those who give and love their fellow man. The more you give, the more you get. Not intrinsically maybe, but just in well-being. Thank you for all you do. You are much loved.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Wonderful knitting--wonderful person!


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Congratulations!! Good to see your hard work being recognized.


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Its great that you used your time to help others. you are an inspiration for all of us.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

You deserve everything.What a great accomplishment. You should be proud. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ladycamper (Apr 29, 2013)

Congratulations and thanks for sharing your good news. God less you..


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Congratulations, we're all proud of you!


----------



## Lyndee (Nov 5, 2011)

How wonderful of you to spend your time helping others. You have every right to brag!!


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

Congrats on making the bad situation (of being unemployed) into a positive experience and into an experience of helping out others who were in bad situations! I'm so glad that they acknowledged your contribution. The acknowledgement may just be incentive for more folks to do what you accomplished so successfully.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

CarolA said:


> Yes, I have been working part time for a non-profit group who loans out medical equipment to those in need regardless of age or income for 4 weeks now. I was looking for full time with benefits but I am happy to have this job as I really like it. I hope this doesn't discourage you or your DH, but I was unemployed for 21 months. Part of it's this area, and part of it's my age of 58. I hope your DH finds suitable work he enjoys MUCH sooner than I did!!


Something will have to happen before that long - he is the only wage earner here. Michigan's economy is hard hit - and he worked in South Carolina for a year and a half at his last job. He turns 65 next month. Please say some prayers and send good job thoughts our way!


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

We love to celebrate being appreciated! 
Thank you for sharing and Congratulations!!!


----------



## easterisa (Mar 25, 2011)

So glad you can brag on yourself. It feels good to be acknowledged for your good works. I click my knitting needles to you. Thanks so much for sharing your efforts.


----------



## I. Heart Knitting (Feb 18, 2011)

You deserve to be feted! Thank you for sharing and being an inspiration!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't think anyone would be offended. You should be so proud of you self for doing such a wonderful thing. Congratulations!


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

How delightful for all those who receive these wonderful gifts. Thank you for you gifts to others.


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

Congratulations! You took a difficult situation in your life and turned it around to bring joy to others. A well deserved award!!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

CarolA said:


> Today I turned in another baby blanket and hat to the hospital for their newborns and I received the booklet for the volunteer luncheon I wasn't able to attend last month. I had the most volunteer hours of anyone last year! I made 66 blankets and not quite as many hats and received credit for 1,246 hours. I got a gold pin to wear and they also engraved my name onto a teardrop which will go on the wall of volunteers in the main entrance of the hospital. I also got a $20.00 gift certificate to use in the hospital gift shop. I will splurge and spend it all on me this time!
> 
> And to think this all started because I was unemployed and bored! I'm so glad I was able to use my spare time to help benefit others. I didn't do it to bring glory to myself.
> 
> ...


Why should it offend-- it is facts-- and YOU earned it. What a lovely use of time while unemployed-- hope you have found a job in the meantime (assuming you want one). Congrats on a job well done!


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

How in the world could anyone be offended by such wonderful news? Congratulations. Well deserved and God bless you for all the wonderful work you are doing for the babies.


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

Yes, you can brag. I can't imagine being able to knit that many pieces in one year. And to benefit others is so satisfying.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Brag on sister, brag on. It always does the soul good to do something not looking for recognition, and it lifts the spirit when you do get it.


----------



## Nanner1950 (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your blessings! I love it when you give unselfishly and receive such warm fuzzies. You are blessed to have touched so many new lives as they are blessed that you gave of yourself.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

dialfred said:


> Yes, you can brag. I can't imagine being able to knit that many pieces in one year. And to benefit others is so satisfying.


I agree, you deserve to be recognized. What a wonderful accomplishment. Good for you and congratulations!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh Carol, how very wonderful! Yes, it is great to know that all your efforts (and time and money) are so appreciated! You are a kind and loving person to do all of this for charity my dear  God Bless you for all that you are doing and I pray that you can continue to give for many, many years to come! You are A-#1 in my book for sure! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

Yes, it is nice to be appreciated. How about making those chickens a warm jacket for the winter-time? It would keep their eggs warm. LOL


----------



## hulawho (Apr 30, 2012)

That hospital is blessed to have you - as well as those precious babies! Brag away - you deserve it!


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

I loved reading your post. Thank you for your volunteer work and thank you for sharing with us, God bless you.


----------



## Elsiebee (Apr 21, 2014)

Well done you! How could this be ofensive? I'm smiling, imagining of all the newborns posing in the maternity wards in their hats and blankets. Do they have to be matching sets? Do you make different sizes for premmies / chunky monkeys? :-D


----------



## ltcmomky (Aug 22, 2013)

That's wonderful!!! I've worked in hospitals for all of my nursing career. I can tell you first hand that hospital volunteers are angels! Enjoy starting your socks!!! And give yourself an extra pat on the back from me!!!


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Congrats, I am so happy that your work was recognized


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

As fellow crafters I believe we all understand that each stitch insinuated a small part of you and the end product was a work of love. To be recognized for your generous contribution and graciously accept thanks for your labor of love is as it should be. You are a great lady and countless numbers of infants were given an extra warm hug when swaddled in the pieces you so lovingly created.


----------



## Khloe (Jan 5, 2014)

That is wonderful! Many blessings to you for what you do!!


----------



## Parvin (Feb 8, 2014)

Yes you can brag and yes you should be proud, you are setting an example for many of us, lot of times we want to do it but somehow it never gets done, reading something like this motivates you. I am glad I met you.


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

Congratulations! I am in awe of your kind-hearted generosity. You certainly deserve to be proud of yourself. Thank you for sharing your time and talents to help others. And thank you for letting us share in your joy of this huge accomplishment!


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Kudos to you! What a golden heart you have to bring joy to so many!


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

Congratulations on your great effort! Keep it up!


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm gonna show this to 'them' at the hospital where I volunteer. Not to get something for myself because I already got a pin with my first 300 hours of volunteering in Day Surgery, but for those who put in their time making baby hats and heart pillows.

Hurray for your hospital for recognizing those who so selflessly give of themselves to aid others not so fortunate.


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

well done for your hard work done with the very best of intentions - to help our vulnerable babies and you are right to share your joy at being appreciated with us.

keep up the good work.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Good for you. You found a way to turn a bad time into something useful. We all like to be recognized and hear when others are recognized. Congratulations.


----------



## DJG (Apr 10, 2011)

Congratulations, Carol. You have every right to feel 'special' because you are !


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Congratulations! So much better to think of others than yourself.


----------



## jjaa (Feb 12, 2011)

Am inspired by your story. You are a blessing to all that you help 
and many blessings will be returned to you.


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

So proud of you! Great giving spirit!


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

You DO deserve a pat on the back and a hug for all your work but when your done with the chicken fence want to come help me with mine? I sold my goats so I need to repair the damage done from them. Especially around my rhubarb patch.


----------



## lindypops (May 17, 2011)

Well Done, that's almost half a years work at 8 hours a day, you are a very kind person to give so much time to those in need.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Brag away!! Congrats on all you work and volunteering. Bless you.


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

This inspires me to do more! Good work! Thanks for sharing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gramjo (Nov 20, 2012)

Isn't it amazing how blessings multiply?


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Well done you - a great story :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

How nice. I am sure your positive attitude inspires others.


----------



## 007lager (Aug 31, 2013)

I think you are amazingly generous and deserve to be recognized. Your community is lucky to have you--including those warm and comfy babies.


----------



## Jillobeach (Nov 8, 2011)

Give yourself a big pat on the shoulder, you deserve it!


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

CarolA said:


> Today I turned in another baby blanket and hat to the hospital for their newborns and I received the booklet for the volunteer luncheon I wasn't able to attend last month. I had the most volunteer hours of anyone last year! I made 66 blankets and not quite as many hats and received credit for 1,246 hours. I got a gold pin to wear and they also engraved my name onto a teardrop which will go on the wall of volunteers in the main entrance of the hospital. I also got a $20.00 gift certificate to use in the hospital gift shop. I will splurge and spend it all on me this time!
> 
> And to think this all started because I was unemployed and bored! I'm so glad I was able to use my spare time to help benefit others. I didn't do it to bring glory to myself.
> 
> ...


Well done. I am impressed by how many KPers do charity knitting. I only stumbled on it about 3 or 4 years ago.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Congratulations. How cool is that to be recognized for all the work you do for the love of others. What a neat hospital to recognize the volunteers who don't just volunteer in person in the hospital but for the behind the scenes work done. So happy you shared with us this happy news. Appreciation is always welcomed.


----------



## _Ariadne_ (Jan 7, 2014)

Great news. So glad you've been rewarded for all of your generous work!


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

I think that's marvellous and not bragging at all :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sumagoo (Mar 10, 2014)

I love the fact that you turned a negative situation into a positive one.
That is such a wonderful gift you have and have given freely. Good for you!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Your comments are not offensive. If anything, they encourage everyone to knit or crochet, and maybe more often. It should also encourage others to knit for charity, which is a great thing to do. Your projects were well worth while and you should continue doing this. Congratulations on what you have accomplished. I am sure the good feeling you have is a special personal reward received. This is irreplaceable.


----------



## Phyllis Stein (May 18, 2014)

CarolA said:


> Today I turned in another baby blanket and hat to the hospital for their newborns and I received the booklet for the volunteer luncheon I wasn't able to attend last month. I had the most volunteer hours of anyone last year! I made 66 blankets and not quite as many hats and received credit for 1,246 hours. I got a gold pin to wear and they also engraved my name onto a teardrop which will go on the wall of volunteers in the main entrance of the hospital. I also got a $20.00 gift certificate to use in the hospital gift shop. I will splurge and spend it all on me this time!
> 
> And to think this all started because I was unemployed and bored! I'm so glad I was able to use my spare time to help benefit others. I didn't do it to bring glory to myself.
> 
> ...


How wonderful for you! You deserve the acknowledgement.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

I am happy for you. What you've been doing is special. It is nice to be recognized. May you continue doing this for a very long time! Congratulations!!


----------



## Karen's Creations (Mar 21, 2013)

Congratulations and good for you. As a retired RN who spent most of my career working in OB/Nursery I can't begin to tell you how much those hand knit, crocheted and/or quilted items are appreciated by staff and parents. It's a beautiful thing you do. God bless.


----------



## Karen's Creations (Mar 21, 2013)

Congratulations and good for you. As a retired RN who spent most of my career working in OB/Nursery I can't begin to tell you how much those hand knit, crocheted and/or quilted items are appreciated by staff and parents. It's a beautiful thing you do. God bless.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Bert's Best said:


> Good for you. I've found that volunteering, giving to others from your heart is an even bigger gift for you. It's a wonderful gift of pride.


I agree. It warms up your heart so very much. It makes you feel good about the things you are doing, and this is so very positive.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I've read all of the responses regarding our KP member donate to hospitals. It is so very positive to hear about something good instead of bad and see people supporting it. It leaves such a "warmed all over" feeling in people who do this. I say this because I have also been doing this for about 5 years now, knitting and/or crocheting hats, winter scarfs,and mittens (all styles)for a church I belong to as a member of a prayer group. I wanted to mention this because it's not only hospitals and churches that could use things like this, but there are also homeless shelters, abuse centers for women and women with children,run-away-centers for children, and families in a bad income status through no fault of their own. I am sure there are other organizations that could be looked into. I also once heard about a woman who brings hats and winter scarfs to street locations supplying food for the homeless. These are some areas that could and should b taken into consideration if you would like to do this. It doesn't have to be many items, but just think - if everyone who knits or crochets made just one item, a lot of people will be receiving what they so desperately need. Please think about it. Best wishes to all of you who do this now and to those who may decide to do it.
God Bless You All!!


----------

